# Sudden urge to have another baby



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

I have always said 'If I'm lucky enough to have one, then I'm happy'. Which believe me I am. So you can imagine the complete and utter shock when I got the sudden urge for wanting another baby! I haven't been particularly broody since having my baby boy even though i've been in contact with a lot of babies since then. To be quite honest it's left me reeling.  I know it isn't an option as my husband left me last year and I don't ever see myself in another relationship like that again.i also don't think I could face going through it again anyway. I guess I just needed to share with somebody somewhere as my friends would tell me to go for it, my family would advise against it after everything that happened during pregnancy and birth. I know I'm being stupid but never thought I'd feel that way again. 
Hope you don't mind me sharing this. X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi luaperez, 

that feeling resounds with me. i have been broody for a long time now. 3 children already (v blessed i know) and v greedy. my husband and i split up in may, but i havent let that end my dreams. i am booked in for embryo adoption in Spain at the end of October. my family are cool with this, they know better than to try and stop me lol. me, my mum and 2 youngest LO's are going to Spain in the half term break.  i cant wait! 

all important trying to say, is dont let anyone put you off pursuing your dreams - you only get 1 life, why spend it miserable! 

i wish you luck with whatever you decide  bighugs 

jade xxxxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for response Jade. I hope all works out well for you. Keep me updated. I thought it was going to be a one off feeling but no I had the same today x Will have to see how things go. X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

just a quick line to.say i havent forgotten and wondered how.youre.doing?


xxxxx


----------

